# Michael "Venom" Page Signs with Bellator



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Cole Slovenski said:


> Maybe you have seen Michael Page, but do not recognize the name. A few months ago a video was released of this ultra talented striker that was extremely accurate with his strikes and had the dancing and footwork that caused many to compare him to UFC Middleweight Champion, Anderson Silva.
> 
> This last Saturday, after winning against Jefferson George at UCMMA 29 via yet another spectacular knock-out, Michael Page revealed he has signed to Bellator Fighting Championships.
> 
> Bellator has been on the rise since they originally hit the scene. They focus on the tournament format, which many fans like and most recently have signed a contract to have their events held on Spike TV.
> 
> With that signing taking place, the signing of an exciting prospect like Page is fantastic news to hear.
> 
> Page has been training in karate since he was three years old, and was raised in a martial arts family. He currently trains with The London Shootfighters, a camp with a slew of recognizable names such as James Thompson, Mostapha Al Turk, Marius Zaromskis, Karlos Vemola, Zelg Galesic and John Hathaway.
> 
> Be sure to keep an eye out on this exciting prospect and Universal Combat News will keep you informed once his first opponent for Bellator is announced.


http://universalcombatnews.com/2012...age-signs-multi-fight-contract-with-bellator/

Awesome news. I literally watched his fight against Jefferson George last night as it was on TV. Dude actually had me excited to watch a UCMMA event, which is groundbreaking. Sucks I won't be able to see him on TV but I can always get Bellator streaming . Awesome news, and get ready for some exciting stuff from this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awSmJfuhbu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vugdS6AUbDg&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m1j7gAE5Ic


----------



## edlavis88

This guy is perfect for MMA. He has that style which will make people love him or hate him and its also the style which usually results in him getting a crazy KO or getting brutally KOd himself! So at least someone will be happy after all his fights!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah he's just asking to get knocked the **** out, but at the same time he's having amazing performances with great knockouts himself. Win/Win wether you love him or hate him.


----------



## Danm2501

Was the fight last night an MMA fight or a Kickboxing fight? They were seperated immediately after clinching, and there was a count after Page knocked George out. 

Enjoy watching the dude, but he's asking to get KTFO. Entertaining, but incredibly arrogant, and he's due a big KO loss.


----------



## K R Y

Apparently it was K-1 rules. God knows though.

He's flashy and exciting. Just really wonder what his ground game and take down defense is like.


----------



## vilify

I like his style but he should stay in the UK and keep his career going. Nothing wrong with being the big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Rauno

Is he the Silva like UK striker?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## vilify

Supposedly yes


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

K R Y said:


> Apparently it was K-1 rules. God knows though.
> 
> He's flashy and exciting. Just really wonder what his ground game and take down defense is like.


UK1. I think UCMMA were trying to bubble wrap him because he got taken down in his fight before. But I don't see the issue because he submitted his opponent quickly after it, which shows another asset in his skillset. He was a kickboxer before this though and in England they often have amature or K1 fights on the cards so nothing major.



vilify said:


> I like his style but he should stay in the UK and keep his career going. Nothing wrong with being the big fish in a small pond.


For the time being, yes. Bellator now? He's not really close to me. He should have stayed with UCMMA and went as far as he could with that. He could definently learn and improve in taking fights with Denniston Sutherland, Mark Wier or Jake Boswick, Jack Marshman, Leeroy Barnes etc. They could probably even get him a fight with former Bellator fighter Jim Wallhead or Frank Trigg. A lot of stuff for him that doesn't involve going to the big shows just yet. Good for Bellator fans though.



Rauno said:


> Is he the Silva like UK striker


I guess, but his MMA record is 2-0. It's just because he was so cocky in his first fight, and finished it with what I think is called a 720' roundhouse kick, that he is often compaired as such.


----------



## Rauno

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I guess, but his MMA record is 2-0. It's just because he was so cocky in his first fight, and finished it with what I think is called a 720' roundhouse kick, that he is often compaired as such.


That's good marketing here. Look extremely flashy and whatnot against fighters who aren't supposed to share the cage with you. Bam, land a contract with Bellator.


----------



## El Bresko

I believe he had an awesome kickboxing record, not full contact though. 

His movement appears to be good enough to keep his hands by his side, and atleast he can use an anchor punch from that position and it makes it easier for him to stuff TDs. His speed really helps but he also throws strikes with mean intentions.

I was happy to see him sub his last opponent almost immediately after they got to the ground, it's good that he showed a little versatility to his game.

Bright future, I just hope he's got a chin.


----------



## pipe

great news, we get to see more of this guy. I think his last fight was a kick boxing bout as his MMA opponent pulled out and this is all they could do to make a fight for him.


----------



## El Bresko

what? I swear he armbarred the guy?


----------



## edlavis88

El Bresko said:


> what? I swear he armbarred the guy?


He has had a fight since the armbar win. About a week ago he fought K1 rules at UCMMA and got a nice 2 punch combo KO.


----------



## El Bresko

ah true, thanks.


----------



## OHKO

I'm excited to see what this guy can do. Hopefully he proves to be a UFC worthy fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter

I don't understand the Silva comparisons, really, they aren't alike in a single way other than being rangy black guys. He's more similar to Stephen Wonderboy Thompson or Justin Lawrence than he is Silva.

Silva has always been more substance than flash. Page doesn't demonstrate good head movement either, he simply leaps in and out in typical TKD fashion and throws a bunch of kicks. At best maybe he can be another Lyoto and win a lot of point decisions based on maintaining range, but that in and out style leaping straight back stuff doesn't work that well. He actual reminds me of Lyoto in that he's always going backwards any time his opponent moves forward. Anderson rarely does this, Anderson mostly stands in the pocket and uses subtle head movement to open up counter opportunities, this guy has displayed very limited countering skill.

His punching technique isn't good either, but that's likely the result of rarely throwing punches in TKD and karate.

Oh, and there's that whole grappling thing.


Long story short this guy has a hell of a lot of obstacles to overcome, and cant say Im rooting for him. He's quite a douchebag.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^I wish people would stop taking offence at him just because of who he is compaired to. It's all over Youtube aswell. He has no head movement? He's had TWO mma fights and ONE K1 fight. What more can you ask for? He has made one mistake throughout the fights in falling, which he quickly followed up with an armbar.

I thought he was a douche at first too, but he has a point in his interviews. "I'm not fighting like this to be cocky or anything, it's how I fight, check my kickboxing videos". I posted a vid on youtube of his highlights. It's in the general MMA forum. Ypou'll see that his entire kickboxing career had the same striking style and the same attacks. He's not just doing this because his opponents were nobodies.

He's also signed to Super Fight League too. I see him getting brutally KOed at some point in his career, but because that keeps me excited to see his fights, he's staying in my avatar and sig


----------



## LizaG

Quite diggin' the guy, I'd personally steer clear of comparisions at this point as he's had so few MMA fights (!) but definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

LizaG said:


> Quite diggin' the guy, I'd personally steer clear of comparisions at this point as he's had so few MMA fights (!) but definitely one to keep an eye on.


In the pre interview to his last fight, he was telling people that he was the "One and only MVP" and not the next "Anderson Silva or Jon Jones".


----------



## LizaG

aaaaaaah, never bothered to see the interview.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I hope they put him against a wrestler with good sub defence in his first Bellator fight. He's probably not ready for it but since he has such a long kickboxing career and he seems so comfortable in the cage, there isn't much reason to give him a whole lot of time to settle in. If he gets someone that right off the bat raises some questions, win or lose he will improve a lot from it.


----------



## pipe

They will feed him a few cans like they did with Andrey 'Spartan' Koreshkov and hype him for a tournament I would think. No point in letting him fight some one dimensional wrestler who will most likely Fitch him.

Throw him in stand up fights for a while says I.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

pipe said:


> They will feed him a few cans like they did with Andrey 'Spartan' Koreshkov and hype him for a tournament I would think. No point in letting him fight some one dimensional wrestler who will most likely Fitch him.
> 
> Throw him in stand up fights for a while says I.


I don't think he needs the hype or experience. If they give him a stand up fight, then that might get his Bellator name big, but I don't think it will help as a fighter. He's already as comfortable as possible in the stand up, so the experience that he would gain through fighting stand up fighters wouldnt be that big.


----------

